# My First Blue Eyed Goat!!



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Super excited. I finally found a blue eyed goat that I could afford. He's not registered but that's ok, he's still adorable to me!
Introducing: Ol'Blue Eyes (DH just calls him Blue Eyes). We are so original, lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

O...M...G!!!

Hes SOOOOO CUTE! He looks just like my buck Jasper, only with blue eyes!!

I love him! Congrats!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

It was ironic because I just sold my 8 month old wether last week and then at the end of the week this one became available. Destiny I tell ya  
Quick question: How long do I have to keep him sequestered away from the rest? He's in a pen all by himself for observation purposes and the only company he has are chickens. He's not very keen on chickens, lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2-4 weeks for any incubation period


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome little boy  Congrats on your new buddy :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He's a beauty! I can't tell very well from the picture, but looks like he has a full set of horns?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes he has horns. Other than getting stuck in the fence a few times with my others, I really don't have any problems with them. I might band them but have yet to decide. He's already starting to warm up. Comes up and sniffs my hand and loves his warm water in the mornings.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww very cute! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Yes he has horns. Other than getting stuck in the fence a few times with my others, I really don't have any problems with them.


Cool! Horns are so handsome and masculine.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Handsome boy! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a cutie pie! Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He's pretty! Love the color too!


----------

